# Are Samsung Holiday TV Sales Already in Progress?



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I’m kind of interested in a Samsung TU8000 43” for a small living room as a secondary tv. It seems everyone has this on sale now for $327 do you think it’s likely the lowest it’ll get?

I ask this because maybe 3 years ago I was waiting for BF to buy a new iPad and it was already on sale and a ABT salesman said Samsung runs sales for 3 or 4 weeks and that’s it... no special BF sales. If I remember correctly there weren’t any further Samsung discounts on BF.

Do you think the LG UN7300 would be a better choice over the Samsung TU8000... I’ll be mainly using for tv watching no streaming?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

both mfg/models have own apologists
I would try to watch both of them same time to see a difference what your eyes could find

as to the price, I recal seen a trend for many models at site with funny name like camelcamelcamel


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mccoady said:


> I'm kind of interested in a Samsung TU8000 43" for a small living room as a secondary tv. It seems everyone has this on sale now for $327 do you think it's likely the lowest it'll get?
> 
> I ask this because maybe 3 years ago I was waiting for BF to buy a new iPad and it was already on sale and a ABT salesman said Samsung runs sales for 3 or 4 weeks and that's it... no special BF sales. If I remember correctly there weren't any further Samsung discounts on BF.
> 
> Do you think the LG UN7300 would be a better choice over the Samsung TU8000... I'll be mainly using for tv watching no streaming?


I've tried the LGs and all I have are Samsungs. That 8000 should be just what you want. Reasonable price for it, too.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Rich for your input!

Would like your opinion would it be a waste of money spending another $100 for the Samsung 43 inch Class QLED Q60T Series keeping in mind it will only be used for tv watching (SDR content). I do watch sports whether that makes a difference or not.

RTings reviewed them both but while the Q60T is slightly better overall it has worse motion handling due to its slower response time Samsung Q60/Q60T QLED vs Samsung TU8000 Side-by-Side TV Comparison


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mccoady said:


> Thanks Rich for your input!
> 
> Would like your opinion would it be a waste of money spending another $100 for the Samsung 43 inch Class QLED Q60T Series keeping in mind it will only be used for tv watching (SDR content). I do watch sports whether that makes a difference or not.
> 
> RTings reviewed them both but while the Q60T is slightly better overall it has worse motion handling due to its slower response time Samsung Q60/Q60T QLED vs Samsung TU8000 Side-by-Side TV Comparison


If I was buying a new TV to watch SD content, I would buy a 720p or 1080p TV.
This is closer to the content you will feed to it and does not manipulate the pixels near as much as a 4k TV. Many of the Sports use 720p for filming.

I have a 4k TV and refuse to watch SD content on it.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Don’t really want to do that when we’re not talking about that much difference in money. I’m currently feeding that tv a signal via coax down converted from an HD Receiver but at some point will put a dedicated HD Receiver on it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mccoady said:


> Thanks Rich for your input!
> 
> Would like your opinion would it be a waste of money spending another $100 for the Samsung 43 inch Class QLED Q60T Series keeping in mind it will only be used for tv watching (SDR content). I do watch sports whether that makes a difference or not.
> 
> RTings reviewed them both but while the Q60T is slightly better overall it has worse motion handling due to its slower response time Samsung Q60/Q60T QLED vs Samsung TU8000 Side-by-Side TV Comparison


I have a QLED, a Q90R. The PQ is much better than my "normal" 4K Samsungs (65" JS8500, 60" KS8000, 65" NU8000, 55" MU9000, 55" MU8000). With Samsungs, the higher the model number, the better the set. So, you're comparing the worst QLED to an 8000. Probably not the best comparison, a better comparison would be the Q60 to a TU6000. Or a QLED Q80 to an 8000. If you compare a Q60 to a 6000 you'd see a different opinion about motion handling. I'd think the Q60 would be much better.

Rich


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking at Best Buy's website, the 65" and below TU8000's are only discounted $22 right now. Since this TV is only $350, I don't think you'll see a $100 discount, but you might get a $50 if you wait and watch it. To me, a $22 discount means it's not really on sale. The downside is that you may spend more time looking for that extra $20 than it's worth. If you were talking about one of the higher end 65" or better guys, I'd say wait. Those sale's tend to range between $200-$500. So it's worth it to hold out for the sale.

My son has the 50" version of the TU8000 and he really likes it. Granted, the only thing he uses it for is his Xbox. I like it because it replaced a 55" Panasonic Plasma and I can finally stand in his room without sweating. I think my A/C bill may have dropped as well


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Getteau said:


> Looking at Best Buy's website, the 65" and below TU8000's are only discounted $22 right now. Since this TV is only $350, I don't think you'll see a $100 discount, but you might get a $50 if you wait and watch it. To me, a $22 discount means it's not really on sale. The downside is that you may spend more time looking for that extra $20 than it's worth. If you were talking about one of the higher end 65" or better guys, I'd say wait. Those sale's tend to range between $200-$500. So it's worth it to hold out for the sale.
> 
> My son has the 50" version of the TU8000 and he really likes it. Granted, the only thing he uses it for is his Xbox. I like it because it replaced a 55" Panasonic Plasma and I can finally stand in his room without sweating. I think my A/C bill may have dropped as well


Once upon a time, I had ten plasmas in my house. Didn't have to use the furnace much in the winter.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> Once upon a time, I had ten plasmas in my house. Didn't have to use the furnace much in the winter.
> 
> Rich


:thumbsup::clapping:


----------



## sanpablo (Sep 7, 2007)

Getteau said:


> Looking at Best Buy's website, the 65" and below TU8000's are only discounted $22 right now. Since this TV is only $350, I don't think you'll see a $100 discount, but you might get a $50 if you wait and watch it. To me, a $22 discount means it's not really on sale. The downside is that you may spend more time looking for that extra $20 than it's worth. If you were talking about one of the higher end 65" or better guys, I'd say wait. Those sale's tend to range between $200-$500. So it's worth it to hold out for the sale.
> 
> My son has the 50" version of the TU8000 and he really likes it. Granted, the only thing he uses it for is his Xbox. I like it because it replaced a 55" Panasonic Plasma and I can finally stand in his room without sweating. I think my A/C bill may have dropped as well


 I know I'm a dinosaur but I like my Panasonic plasma ST50 (2012) sure it
runs warm and uses more electricity but I like the picture. I've picked up a couple of them on Ebay for less than $200 lol


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sanpablo said:


> I know I'm a dinosaur but I like my Panasonic plasma ST50 (2012) sure it
> runs warm and uses more electricity but I like the picture. I've picked up a couple of them on Ebay for less than $200 lol


I thought the plasmas were the best sets out there. Then I got a 4K set and...

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

..and toss all plasma TV into big trash container


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> ..and toss all plasma TV into big trash container


Gave some away and took the rest to the dump. About ten grand down the drain.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG !
Now, I understand what means be a rich man ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> OMG !
> Now, I understand what means be a rich man ! :thumbsup:


I am Rich, I am not rich.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

duh! :facepalm:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich was rich before the plasmas.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Rich was rich before the plasmas.


I did lose money during the year I swapped plasmas for 4K sets. After getting the first 4K set I couldn't watch the plasmas. I had no idea that was gonna happen. I'm afraid of the 8K sets.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> I'm afraid of the 8K sets


very small niche ... source of 8K - streaming [and may be some 8K Blu-ray plaeyrs]


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> very small niche ... source of 8K - streaming [and may be some 8K Blu-ray plaeyrs]


Focus on the upscaling.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Focus on the upscaling.
> 
> Rich


Absolutely! Since the vast majority of content will not be 4K or 8K, upscaling performance has to be a big consideration.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> Focus on the upscaling.
> 
> Rich


I'm totally unsure if it's main task/feature of 8K TVs :handsopen:


----------



## sanpablo (Sep 7, 2007)

Rich said:


> I thought the plasmas were the best sets out there. Then I got a 4K set and...
> 
> Rich


 Rich, I hear ya, my son-in-law got a 4k, it is sweet!! But how am I going to watch the 2 dozen 3D blu rays I have? lol I know, I know, a dead format! Just kidding around with you all  All the best!


----------

